# Please Help -- my first gun (9mm)



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello, I am in the market for buying a 9mm handgun. I have gone target shooting with my dad at random times since i was about 18 or 19 and now I am living with my girlfriend and would enjoy taking lessons on how to become a better shot. So this gun would not only need to be accurate for the range, but also reliable for home protection (those are my 2 main reasons for this purchase).
I was told by a local business man that i respect, that a 9mm is great for a beginner like me and for the two main reasons I am looking to buy a guy. Of the items he had in his store, he suggested a few -- and I was hoping to get some help on this forum to help me distinguish between the 5 options and select the best one for me.
He had the Taurus PT 92, FN FNX-9, Beretta 92, S&W M&P 40 and the Glock Gen 4.
While price surely doesnt hurt things (the Taurus being the cheapest of the 5 he suggested), i would only use that if all other things were equal....these all fall into my general price range for what he was asking. I need the gun to be safe and reliable. Something that is good for me to practice with but also something I can use at home if I ever find myself in the situation where I would need to defend my home.
If anyone can offer some help, reviews, tips, suggestions, comments, etc on any or all of these guns listed, i would very much appreciate it -- and I thank you in advance for even reading this lengthy post. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I'd buy the beretta over the taurus, but i've heard some good things about the PT92, but I'd spend the extra cash and get the 92 if you go that route. I've been on the forum for not that long of a time, but, your question has already been answered many, many, times in the archives. My advice would be to purchase a pistol from a well respected manufacturer as the ones you have mentioned because 100 to 300 bucks ain't worth risking you're life over if the pistol didn't work when you needed it to, especially in a semi-auto. Reliability is #1, if there is a chance you can rent and shoot the pistols you've mentioned that would be optimal. I'd likewise do U-tube for reviews. It basically comes down to experience on what "you" shoot well and what feels good to "you" once you choose a well respected manufacturer. What might feel good and shoot well for me, might not be for you. Are the grips too large, or too small for your hand, do they fit like a glove? Interchangable backstraps come with the G-gen4 and M&P. Some can't shoot DA/SA's well, some prefer the consitent striker fired triggers, I myself prefer DA/SA's and do well, but it may take a little more work than a striker fired pistol? The pistols you've mentioned should all perform well so that shouldn't be a problem. 9mm is fine for begginers as well as experienced shooters in my opinion, but you have those that won't shoot anything less than a 10mm. You don't want to get caught up in everyones opinions or should i say weed out the opinions from very good advice. My experience with Beretta pistols have been exceptional, however, others with Glock; M&P FNX-9 and the PT-92 I'm sure you'll find as well. I think you'll make the right decision, but if not, you'll find out from experience, but your okay because the pistols mentioned should all go bang when you pull the trigger. :mrgreen: P.S. off hand I know the moderators on the forum have given excellent advice on the topic, they been there done that.


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks so much denner!! i will check out other posts on here and try to find more info about these guns from past forum topics---thank you again!!


----------



## jluker (Dec 16, 2011)

You should look into the Springfield XD 9mm they are a very reliable handgun and easy to use i would recomend this gun to anyone! If you have any more questions aboout it just let me know!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

You can't really go wrong with a Glock Gen4. There is a world of aftermarket parts for it so you can tweek it into whatever configuration you personally desire.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> You can't really go wrong with a Glock Gen4. There is a world of aftermarket parts for it so you can tweek it into whatever configuration you personally desire.


That is the absolute truth. Also, in a slightly higher price range, is the Sig P226 in 9mm. It's another splendid weapon. Being blessed with both, I'm in hawg heaven.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you get the M&P in .40 cal you can pick up a conversion barrel and also shoot 9mm to practice with the same pistol.....S&W also offers a lifetime warranty and pays to ship both ways ...an important factor if you plan on having a pistol you are keeping a long time, if you can go to a range and shoot some of the ones you are interested in that would be a big help as well.......JJ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There are so many good guns and everyone will tell you what they like best. I would not hesitate and would buy a CZ 75B. It is a great gun, the quality is second no gun and it is not over priced. I own a lot of handguns and I shoot my CZ's most often.

I would however still get the CZ no matter how many people told me to go Glock or M&P or Berreta or Taurus or Ruger or Sig or XDm. I own at least one of most of those brands so I could actually speak with experiance but only to what I like. My advice is buy the best gun you can afford, if you can only afford a Kel Tec a Sigma or a Hi Point, save a little longer. Get the one that feels great in you hand and that you will take out and shoot. This will be yours, listen to why folks like what they do but never buy because most guys said this was best. Never buy because I said it was best. It is a good reason to give one a try. Mery Christmas good Luck!

RCG


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

what is the warranty on these guns? does anyone have any info on that stuff? I'm asking because a better warranty would help me early with any problems i may have---also help with re-sale costs when i learn how to better shoot and choose to trade in for a better gun with a larger budget -- does anyone know of these 5 guns which is likely to hold its value? thanks!! Taurus PT 92, FN FNX-9, Beretta 92, S&W M&P 40 and the Glock Gen 4.


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Someone made a comment about center fire ammo being inexpensive - is this in relation to rim fire? and if so -- is this true?? does anyone know which of the following listed below are center fire and which are rim fire??

thank you!!!

Taurus PT 92, FN FNX-9, Beretta 92, S&W M&P 40 and the Glock Gen 4


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bear
All the ones listed above in 9mm and .40 are centerfire....rimfire almost always refers to .22cal ....JJ


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Rather than concern over holding value consider which one you would never want to give up. Not that you won't want another gun someday, but there is no shame in having two.Try them out. When I did I bought a Beretta, but you might prefer a Glock. As much as anything you need to be comfortable holding and firing the gun.


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

is the glock 17 gen 3 similar to the gen 4.....or would some of you suggest another item if i was only able to get a gen 4?

thanks!!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

BearArms2 said:


> is the glock 17 gen 3 similar to the gen 4.....or would some of you suggest another item if i was only able to get a gen 4?
> 
> thanks!!


The Gen 4 has an improved recoil system, ambidexterous mag release, grip panels for different size hands and comes with 3 magazines instead of one. I have both and they are both good pistols.


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have heard about the military using the Beretta 92 -- that's surely something good to know as I would expect that to mean the guns have at least been tested and are likely reliable (or at least were at the time....though id assume some 'bidding' between gun companies may also have come in to play here).....so first, is it true that the military still uses Berettas? Does the S&W M&P 40 mean that the military use that gun too? Do any government officials use any of these other guns such as the Taurus PT 92, FN FNX-9 or the Glock Gen 4 ?? 

thanks again to everyone for all your help so far---you've been a great help!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Navy Seal Teams who could have any pistol they want, chose and use the Sig P226, the US Army bought over 5000 SP2022 in 9mm for use by tankers, Air Marshall Service uses Sig P series as does the U.S. Secret Service. Army is currently testing and looking for a replacement for the Berettas which are now due to be phased out but I believe gave them good service over the years. Rumor has it that S&W has the lead in the competition, but that is just not fact based. When the Beretta was chosen I remember reading the Sig P226 actually won the competition but was too costly....Beretta was next and part of the deal was they agreed to manufacture them in the USA, I don't believe foreign made pistols were allowed to compete ie Glock, Taurus Etc.......JJ


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> Beretta was next and part of the deal was they agreed to manufacture them in the USA, I don't believe foreign made pistols were allowed to compete ie Glock, Taurus Etc.......JJ


if that 'foreign made pistols couldnt compete' part is true -- that surely mixes things up a bit. thanks for a great answer!!


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

Did you say someting on the line of wanting the warranty , for future trade in value.....you will learn, you do not trade your guns in, you just buy more.... :numbchuck:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"I don't believe foreign made pistols were allowed to compete ie Glock, Taurus Etc.......JJ

SIG Sauer, Heckler & Koch, Walther, Steyr, and Fabrique Nationale were not foreign made pistols at the time?tumbleweed


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

denner said:


> "I don't believe foreign made pistols were allowed to compete ie Glock, Taurus Etc.......JJ
> 
> SIG Sauer, Heckler & Koch, Walther, Steyr, and Fabrique Nationale were not foreign made pistols at the time?tumbleweed


My understanding is that Beretta's were made in italy, though now will be made in the US. Glocks are from Austria. S&W is from the USA. FN is from Belgium. And Taurus is from Brazil.

do I have all of that correct? S&W is the only american made gun (other than the newest Beretta's??


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

BearArms2:
Holding a gun at the store is nothing like shooting it at the range. Find a gun range near you (or further out if you have to), that rents a wide variety of guns. Spend some money testing out a wide variety of handguns...try the Beretta, Glock, Sig, M&P, HK, 1911, and my favorite...a Cz 75. Figure out whether you want a DA/SA or striker-fired gun, and then how you want to use the gun: carrying it concealed or home defense or just shooting at the range or competition. 

Then, start looking at things like trigger: Do you want a long, constant trigger, or a quick, short trigger? (One is obviously safer, the other quicker). 

Also, take into account how much training you expect to complete. If you plan on a minimum amount of training, then get an easier to operate gun with a long, constant trigger. If you expect to do a lot of training, you will want a gun with short, light trigger and maybe a manual safety. 

But it all starts with going to the range and renting and trying as many guns as you can afford to try.
CC


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Couch Potato said:


> Rather than concern over holding value consider which one you would never want to give up. Not that you won't want another gun someday, but there is no shame in having two.Try them out. When I did I bought a Beretta, but you might prefer a Glock. As much as anything you need to be comfortable holding and firing the gun.


 I think it would be a very rare bird indeed that bought and kept his very first weapon. Buying a gun is not a marriage. You can trade it in and usually get a decent price for the used weapon. So the O.P. should do his homework but should not beat himself up with it. Narrow it down to the 2 or 3 weapons that read like they'd be fine and handle them. If you use it for 6 months and are not happy with it, trade it in. I think most of us have gone through many different weapons over the years.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig, FN, Beretta had US factories or agreed to US manufacture, can't speak to other competitors...Good advice to try and shoot some of those you are interested in at the range and decide. The fact that this first choice and other handguns will likely be in your future is as well.. JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BearArms2 said:


> My understanding is that Beretta's were made in italy, though now will be made in the US. Glocks are from Austria. S&W is from the USA. FN is from Belgium. And Taurus is from Brazil.
> 
> do I have all of that correct? S&W is the only american made gun (other than the newest Beretta's??


Yep. Sig was imported by SACO which was the only other pistol manufacturer to pass in the trials other than Beretta. Beretta did have the advantage of a US based manufacturing plant which was up and running and could and did deliver, a major plus. The French likewise had trials with the SiG 226 and Beretta 92G in which Beretta likewise won that contract. S&W was considered to be the only U.S. manufacturer at the time and filed suit claiming they had been unfairly denied consideration for the contract. But to say foreign made pistols were not allowed to compete is false.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Try learning to comprehend what you read..I stated I did not believe that foreign makers were allowed to compete, never stated I knew this as actual fact and my wording made that clear......and the two I mentioned were Glock and Taurus....JJ


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

chessail77 said:


> Navy Seal Teams who could have any pistol they want, chose and use the Sig P226, the US Army bought over 5000 SP2022 in 9mm for use by tankers, Air Marshall Service uses Sig P series as does the U.S. Secret Service. Army is currently testing and looking for a replacement for the Berettas which are now due to be phased out but I believe gave them good service over the years. Rumor has it that S&W has the lead in the competition, but that is just not fact based. When the Beretta was chosen I remember reading the Sig P226 actually won the competition but was too costly....Beretta was next and part of the deal was they agreed to manufacture them in the USA, I don't believe foreign made pistols were allowed to compete ie Glock, Taurus Etc.......JJ


what source or link can you provide that the army is presently testing a new firearm?
this was tried and stopped about 3-4 yrs ago and i have not heard it was started again
with budget constraints i really wonder if they are seriously thinking about a new sidearm


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

chessail77 said:


> Navy Seal Teams who could have any pistol they want, chose and use the Sig P226, the US Army bought over 5000 SP2022 in 9mm for use by tankers, Air Marshall Service uses Sig P series as does the U.S. Secret Service. Army is currently testing and looking for a replacement for the Berettas which are now due to be phased out but I believe gave them good service over the years. Rumor has it that S&W has the lead in the competition, but that is just not fact based. When the Beretta was chosen I remember reading the Sig P226 actually won the competition but was too costly....Beretta was next and part of the deal was they agreed to manufacture them in the USA, I don't believe foreign made pistols were allowed to compete ie Glock, Taurus Etc.......JJ


yes Sig226 won the competition but the second part of the contract was the maintenance/service agreement - that was the part that made Sig loose the contract
others were not prohibited - what the Govt does is issue specs as to what they want - for example exposed hammer etc etc and if you win the contract then they have to be made in the USA - thus several manufacturers didn't enter the competition due to the SPECS the military issued


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

to answer your initial question
i would trust all the manufacturers you mentioned except Taurus
and you didn't mention Ruger which is made in USA and is a fine weapon

choosing a 9mm pistol is one of the hardest decisions to do because there are so many

so it gets to feel in your hand - they are all different and you have to hold and shoot them to be really comfortable with your choice

you also didn't mention CCW - thank goodness- cause that is a whole different set of gun configurations/considerations


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

hideit said:


> and you didn't mention Ruger which is made in USA and is a fine weapon


which Ruger(s) would you add to the list in this price range, of good quality and of 9mm? I will surely enjoy researching those that you list, as long as they are reliable and accurate...thank you!!!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Ruger SR9 Is a real nice 9mm weapon for under or around 450 bucks. A lot has been said about them, the trigger is grityty somewhat but can be fixed by Ghost products for 30 bucks. I own a couple and have put the Ghost trigger in both. I shoot them very well.

RCG


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you have any thoughts or an opinion on a Certified Pre Owned Sig?? If you have favorable things to say -- would you rather a 220 or 226 (for a similar price...or will they be different prices by quite a bit??) I was doing some research and they sound good....and the price drops....but maybe something like a Beretta or Glock brand new is the better way for me to go -- any thoughts/ideas?? Thank you!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BearArms2 said:


> Hello, I am in the market for buying a 9mm handgun. I have gone target shooting with my dad at random times since i was about 18 or 19 and now I am living with my girlfriend and would enjoy taking lessons on how to become a better shot. So this gun would not only need to be accurate for the range, but also reliable for home protection (those are my 2 main reasons for this purchase).
> I was told by a local business man that i respect, that a 9mm is great for a beginner like me and for the two main reasons I am looking to buy a guy. Of the items he had in his store, he suggested a few -- and I was hoping to get some help on this forum to help me distinguish between the 5 options and select the best one for me.
> He had the Taurus PT 92, FN FNX-9, Beretta 92, S&W M&P 40 and the Glock Gen 4.
> While price surely doesnt hurt things (the Taurus being the cheapest of the 5 he suggested), i would only use that if all other things were equal....these all fall into my general price range for what he was asking. I need the gun to be safe and reliable. Something that is good for me to practice with but also something I can use at home if I ever find myself in the situation where I would need to defend my home.
> If anyone can offer some help, reviews, tips, suggestions, comments, etc on any or all of these guns listed, i would very much appreciate it -- and I thank you in advance for even reading this lengthy post. Have a wonderful day!


Well, if you are not going to carry it on a daily basis and use it primarily for "home defense", then I would go with the Beretta 92:smt1099


----------

